# Limping Doelings



## Amanda Robinson (Apr 30, 2018)

I bought a doe and her two doelings a few weeks back and I was told the doelings were limping due to being kicked by mama. I was incredibly suspicious then but have decided this was not the case for certain as the limps have not improved. This person was quite handy with cows but not as knowledgeable with goats- I am fairly new to dairy goats but have always provided mine with mineral and regular wormings. My question is, does this sound like something that could be caused from mineral deficiency or is this joint ill that I keep hearing about? There do not appear to be any joints swollen. What steps would you take to assess and correct? I ask about mineral deficiency as mama appears not to have had regular wormings or mineral and was also on a low quality feed.


----------



## Amanda Robinson (Apr 30, 2018)

Upon further research I am suspicious this is white muscle disease as it is located only in the back legs.


----------



## punchiepal (Aug 4, 2010)

Hard to say which without seeing doe.


----------



## solidrockacres (Jun 23, 2018)

Hm, hard to say. 
Unless, sometimes goats have legs that turn out when they walk or something of the sort. And gives the impression of limping. 
But hard to say as I haven’t seen them.


----------

